
Why We Can’t Have Nice Things–Elon Musk and the Subways - jeffreyrogers
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2018/11/cant-nice-things-elon-musk-edition.html
======
rajeck
Fantasic post. Loved the Straussian ending.

